# Skidder accident



## Zodiac45 (Feb 10, 2008)

This old dude should have been retired but he loved too do what he did and was a relative of the outfits owner. Real shame. He will be missed.
TOWNSHIP 32, Maine — Maine State Police have identified the man who was killed Thursday near the Stud Mill Road when he was run over by a skidder.

Vinal Haynes, 70, of Winn, an employee of H.C. Haynes, a logging contractor, was standing on a logging trail with another man when he was run over accidentally by a skidder driven by Corey Peters, 29, of Winn, Maine State Police Trooper David Barnard said Friday.

Peters, who is employed by Wayne Peters Inc., a logging company in Winn, had been driving back into the woods on a main skidder trail when he saw another skidder driving out on the same trail. There wasn’t room for both vehicles, so Peters pulled onto a side trail where Haynes and another man were walking.

The two men walking didn’t see Peters, who was looking over his left shoulder at the other skidder and didn’t see the men.

"By the time they noticed it, it was too late to get out of the way," Barnard said.



http://bangornews.com/news/t/news.aspx?articleid=159958&zoneid=500


----------



## oldirty (Feb 10, 2008)

awww man. what an awful way to go. condolences to the family.


----------



## fireman (Feb 10, 2008)

*loss of a great one*

Hopefully he lived life to the fullest.It sound liked he loved what he did for all his life being in the great outdoors and cutten wood.I hope I can last as long as he did doing what he loved best.


----------

